# West Mids pint/bite Thursday 27th Oct Romsley.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Dose anyone fancy a pint/bite at The Sun pub Romsley Nr Halesowen on NOW THURSDAY 27th (Was) Wednesday 26th October. This will be the last outing my toy will get before it get's tucked up for the winter and Steve (bozzy96) arranges the next get together.
They have a good menu and is two for one so it will not break the bank. However, they do not have the facility to allow folks to pre book a table so I will have to restrict the number to 10 at the most. Last time there was around 17 of us and it was a nightmare trying to get everyone to sit down together at the same time.
If we could get there for 6.30 to dine at 7.00 that would be good.
Let me know if your up for it and I will start a list.

TT4PJ
stu_TT
14N-TT
bozzy96 and Tracy
Hark

http://www.sunpubhalesowen.co.uk/


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im there Phill  

Paul


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I fancy it and it's right on my doorstep but i'm on call so will let you know.
Never been to anything like this before so is it spouses/partners too or just petrol heads?? :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I may push this forward to the Thursday as I have had a couple of pm's asking if this would be possible. Will make a decision in the next couple of days.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

ahhh, Phill .....I might be up for this one mate

stu


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

warrenstuart said:


> I fancy it and it's right on my doorstep but i'm on call so will let you know.
> Never been to anything like this before so is it spouses/partners too or just petrol heads?? :lol:


Warren, you are more than welcome to bring anybody along with you, its all about chatting and getting to know one and other, aswell as a bit of petrolhead banter when the other halves dont mind :wink: 

Paul


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> Warren, you are more than welcome to bring anybody along with you, its all about chatting and getting to know one and other, aswell as a bit of petrolhead banter when the other halves dont mind :wink:
> 
> Paul


You mean while they've all gone off to the toilet together to discuss the hot guy standing at the bar :lol:


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

Yay! Brilliant! A meet local to me!

I'll be there. Thursday would be preferable for me, but can make Wednesday if the date doesn't change.

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

warrenstuart said:


> You mean while they've all gone off to the toilet together to discuss the hot guy standing at the bar :lol:


Well yeh, that aswell  



14N-TT said:


> Yay! Brilliant! A meet local to me!
> 
> I'll be there. Thursday would be preferable for me, but can make Wednesday if the date doesn't change.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there.


Hi 14N,

Will be good to have another new face along   Thursday is now looking the more likely day 8)

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool. I'll bring the plastic car. lol ( unless it's in for a new manifold, then I'll dazzle you all with the Rover 25).

Thursday for me ideally.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody else??? 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm coming with Stu as the plastic car is broken. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> Anybody else??? 8)


I've had to drop out as i've got a really busy week, Phill knows as i PM'd him. Gutted as it's right on my doorstep, hopefully get to the next one


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> I'm coming with Stu as the plastic car is broken. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hiya,
How about we all bring a tube of glue.  Buy a TTS. You know it makes sense!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming with Stu as the plastic car is broken. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Needs to be metal glue then. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

I've tried sending a PM to a couple of other members that are local, but may have missed the meet thread.
The messages are just stuck in my outbox though and don't appear to have been sent. 

Any ideas how I can give 'em a gentle nudge so they get sent, or could a more 'senior' (in rank, not age) member give them a nod? I'm sure they'd be interested (although might be short notice now).

They are 'knickers' and 'andys.worcs'.

Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. I might be there a bit early as I'm coming straight from work.

You'll spot me easily, I'll be the one in a TT :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ian,
messages stay in your out box until the recipient picks them up. Nothing you can do to give them a little 'nudge'

Enjoy your meet and say 'hello' to Phil for me


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

14N - Once a PM has been sent, it sits in your Outbox until the receiver has opened and read it 

Paul

EDIT - Me and Dani sent this at the same time haha :lol:


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

Ahhhh, okay. Cheers Dani and Paul. Lesson learned.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess I had missed this one getting posted, sorry we won't be able to make this one.

Should see you at the next one which I guess Steve will be sorting.

Cheers,


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

Really good to meet you guys (and gal) tonight. Thanks for organising it.

Look forward to seeing you again soon.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thankyou all for coming along to the meet on such a dreadfull evening. Thought that the pint and the nice meal for under a tenner was superb value. 
The next meet will be sorted by Steve ( bozzy96 ) so keep an eye out for it in the events section.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry i had to miss this one, i will hopefully see you at the next one!

All the best

Paul


----------

